

Show HN: WeddingOffers.com.au - Australian wedding special offers community - custominstall
http://www.weddingoffers.com.au
My latest project a website for Australian couples to share and find wedding deals.&#60;p&#62;Please let me know what you think and any ideas on building a community.&#60;p&#62;I was thinking of maybe offering a $20 weekly prize (similar to OZbargain in early days) for the highest voted deal of the week.
======
custominstall
My latest project a website for Australian couples to share and find wedding
deals.

Please let me know what you think and any ideas on building a community.

I was thinking of maybe offering a $20 weekly prize (same concept used by
australian wesbite OZbargain.com.au in early days) for the highest voted deal
of the week.

